# Worming with Quest (moxidectin)



## Ashby Loft

I want to worm my young birds as I have recently picked up several from different lofts. I picked up a 0.4 ounce tube of 2.0% Quest Gel Moxidectin from the farm store.

From a previous post I searched....


> Moxidectin wormer If you are still using Ivermectin or any other wormer you are wasting time and your birds probably have round worms and other parasites. We have been using Moxidectin for ten years with incredible results. The easy way to administer is to go to a feed store with horse products and buy a product called 'Quest'. Quest comes in a syringe tube and will make eight gallons of water.
> 
> Quest is a gel that must be mixed in a blender poured into the water and given to the pigeons for 24 hours. It lasts in the pigeons system for 30 days. Not only does it eliminate all internal intestinal worms, it eliminates gape worms and all external parasites. We treat the race team with Quest seven days before a big race and have only had super results.


The question I have is how much to prepare in one gallon of water. This mentioned it makes 8 gallons of water, but there was a larger size tube I could have purchased. I bought the smaller tube. Just don't want to over do it or not give enough. Any thoughts on how much to add to the water?


----------



## ERIC K

Three of the bumps on the plunger , of a 4oz tube will make one Gal. The gel is sticky but you don't need a blender, just get a gal container with a lid. I use eather the green tea jugs or the ones the car window cleaner comes in .Of coarse I clean them first. 
turn the ring on the syring so three bumps show , then squirt the wormer into the empty container then add 3 to5 cups warm water , slowly shake until you see lots of bubbles. Then add the rest of the water till it =1 gal . Shake some more , then serve it up to the birds in the morning and that should be the only water they get for 24 hours. If they are wormy you will see rounds in the poop in a day or two. Clean your loft very well a few day after the treatment. Repeat in 21 days for round worms because it will not kill the eggs .


----------



## Ashby Loft

Thanks. I went ahead and mixed like you said. Left the medicated water out for 24 hours. Didn't see any worms in their stools yet. One interesting/sad part... I had one bird, a beautiful silver bar died overnight. Found him flat on his back this morning. May have been unrelated, but can't help but think for some reason he didn't take well to the worming.


----------



## ERIC K

Sorry to hear that one of your birds died. There is a small chance that it was so full of worms it caused its death. Don't know for sure . My wife is an vet tec and she has sean that happen before. I had birds with round worms and my others birds I couldn't tell if it helped.
Heart worms in dogs , tape worms and a few others are bad and have been known to kill animals and even humans. 
I have used the Quest gel and had no problems, so again sorry for your loss. 
Eric


----------



## raftree3

Will it be alright to worm birds as young as 2 months old with this product? I was all set to try this until I got to thinking about age.


----------



## ERIC K

Moxidectin has a wide safety margin, but to be on the safe side call a vet , or e-mail Dr Colin Walker and ask him that very same question? I asked questions befor and a day later I got my answer from him. When I wormed my birds before racing started I had YBs in the loft with the parents and did not have any problems. My birds are due for there 21 day re worm meds but I'm going to wait until after this next race. Round worm eggs don't die so a second treatment is helpful to get all the worms.


----------



## Rondo769

Will quest also work on mites and lice??


----------



## wingpatch

*quest*

is it safe to treat breeders feeding young..??????


----------



## Rondo769

wingpatch said:


> is it safe to treat breeders feeding young..??????



I searched the stuff on here and read that it is safe for adults feeding young.


----------



## ERIC K

moxidectin is from the ivermectin family of drugs so yes it will work on external bloodsucking parasites. Its is said to be more effective than ivermectin.


----------



## Rondo769

ERIC K said:


> moxidectin is from the ivermectin family of drugs so yes it will work on external bloodsucking parasites. Its is said to be more effective than ivermectin.


That's what i was told to,repels them for a month.


----------



## Rondo769

What about feather mites??I treated them with quest 2 weeks ago but they still have feather mites


----------



## vivagirl

I have been using moxidectin for about a year on my birds. Is it safe to give to a Dog. I give Ivemectin to her now. If so how much for an 80# Lab. Thanks Vivagirl


----------



## ERIC K

Don"t Give Moxidectin To Dogs It Can Be Fatal!!!!!!


----------



## ERIC K

I don't think feather mites are blood suckers , try some sevin dust or a poltry product with Permethrin in it for feather bugs.


----------



## Mader631

I just picked up some Quest Moxidectin gel Wormer, Put it in my Birds drinking water........ had a few worms here & there. I picked up a pair of breeders that I have in a seperate Breeding Cage, I gave them some in there water also & WOW! There was a big nasty ball of worms came out of that pair! yuck! So looks like that Moxidectin works good..................... from what I read, the Moxidectin stays in there system for 30 days???


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts

This will be hard to believe but the best de-wormer is diatomaceous earth eliminates. You sprinkle 1/2 teaspoon to a lightly oiled feed. Wait 9 days later and do it again.

You can purchase diatomaceous earth from almost any pigeon supply house. This is the only de-wormer that is safe, kills every type of worm and is fool proof.


----------



## cindyh

*dewormer for pigeons*

Im having a terrible time finding moxidectin plus . Can someone please give me ordering info in the states ? Im in Oregon


----------



## ERIC K

You can order it from Siegel pigeon supply. Its the very first wormer in their catalog. 1800 437 4436


----------



## cindyh

*dewormer for pigeons*

Thankyou Eric K ! Got it ordered from Speigel


----------

